# Unable to install Compiz-Fusion from this month's DVD



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi guys.. just configured my EV-DO on ubuntu gusty.. and i feel happy to get back online in linux. 

I had a Gusty CD before and i was able to use the C-F

Now i've lost it.. 

I installed ubuntu from this month's DVD...  There is no prob with the DVD, but the dvd name is somewhat.. "Digit December 2007"... 

whenever i try to install the CF... it says insert the disk named "Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon"

So i now that the disk must be named a "Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon".. but here its different.. 

Now what to do ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

have your tried adding the dvd to synaptic.

system--->administration--->synaptic--->edit--->add cd-rom.

Should help.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

hey thanks it worked. 
but the resolution is limited to 800x600. 
is this the result of old drivers or something like that? 

the machine i've installed has Old nvidia MX 400 GPU


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

^^ change the monitor to a 1 which has ur resolution by default it takes plug n play which does not have all resolutions


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

oh, i've plugged the old machine to the monitor which i use daily. it has 1024x768 max. . . before i installed CF, it was 1024x768. but not after


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

haan so thats what im telling dont change ur hardware monitor change from settings 

gg by default takes plug n play monitor which has resos upto 800x600 go into the screen& something manager there change the monitor to a 1 which has 1024x768


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

ok, i did and now i got 1024x768... but now facing different prob...

when i enable Visual Effects (CF).. and start the Terminal, the ternminal window goes white!! please help me

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/6631/screenshotgr5.th.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it the problem with only Terminal? I can't see any Window decorations. Is emerald installed or are you using default Metacity?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

oh.. whats the emerald and metacity.. i dunno anything.. i'm a noob 

please help me infra?


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

where is close minimise all gone .... like ani said are borders gone in all windows like places etc  really weird havnt seen this happening reboot and see

metacity is default theme of gg & emarald is a theme application like windows blinds


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah yeah... no title bar itself


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 7, 2007)

Just press Alt + F2 and type "emerald --replace". If something happens then its good. You will probably overcome this problem. Otherwise you will need install it.

If you are connected to the net/haf the Ubuntu DVD then goto Synaptic and search for the package Emerald and install that.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

i did as u said in that alt+f2... it said.. not found.. then i searched for emerald in synaptic... result ended with "0"


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

You should install Compiz configuration settings manager named "compizconfig-settings-manager" Search in Synaptic. Install "emerald" too. After installing Alt+F2 and type ccsm to open Compiz Settings Manager. Navigate to "Effects" to "Wndows Decoration" and enter emerald in command section. CLose it. Now navigate to Systems>Preference>Appeareance to Visual Effects tab and click Custom. You will get your Compiz eye-candy.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 7, 2007)

Gutsy has emerald in its repos. I dunno why you were not able to find it. Does "sudo apt-get install emerald" also return the same?


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> yeah yeah... no title bar itself



disable some effects like reflection, blur in compizfusion settings.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

well i did as rahimveron said, but its again the same 

@ infra.. yes i did it from the terminal too


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

Is your repo alright? Can you post your sources.list here 
	
	



```
gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```
Alternatively, Open Synaptic and under Settings tab>Repositories and check if main, universe, multiverse are selected.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

rahimveron said:
			
		

> Is your repo alright? Can you post your sources.list here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or open add/remove
go to advanced tab 
select all the repos


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

i enabled all those stuff before installing emerald..


```
# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)]/ gutsy main restricted
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.

# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe multiverse restricted
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
# deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
# deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
# deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
# deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
# deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
```


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> i enabled all those stuff before installing emerald..
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 so why are all those line commented out (#) ??

you can goto system ->adminstration -> software sources to enable the repositories yourself


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

There are some repos which are commented out #.First backup
	
	



```
sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bkup
```
Here is mine rep file
	
	



```
# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.

# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security main restricted
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security main restricted
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security universe
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security universe
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security multiverse
# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security multiverse
```
Correct your sources.list accordingly
Then
	
	



```
sudo apt-get update
```
 to reload the repos. There are many repos commented out, remove the # sign.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah.. i did sudo apt-get update.. and i couldnt get what about the last line please


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^the # sign before the repos means that thay aren't used(oir commented out),so first backup your sourcelist and then remove those # signs.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

Have you changed the sources.list by referring to my sources.list? Just remove the # sign from the sources.list drom those lines which start like 
# deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
and similar lines.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

oh ok... i'll do that later.. currently i've switched to windows coz of few coding work.. will do it later..

thanks for the help guys...

but still its not over... i'll come and bug u guys once again *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

Well you now know the problem . Repos are commnted out. Just uncomment them rotate your Cube!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^we are here to help man just bug whenever possible lol.

BTW you may want to follo dark star's awesome guide to ubuntu customization v2.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

Dont worry when i started i was a bigger noob than a Noob itself!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

@ rahim.. actually i can rotate the cubes and few other animations.. 

only thing is.. the title bar is not visible and the terminal is white out


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2007)

^do u have DRI enabled?means Direct rendering.open a terminal and check:

```
glxinfo |grep render
```
make sure answer is YES.
u have to enable the repositories OR just copy replace below /etc/apt/sources.list :

```
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse

# Seveas’ packages (GPG key: 1135D466)
# GPG key-file: *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
deb *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
deb-src *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all

# Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
# GPG key-file: *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
#deb-src *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free

# Debuntu Ubuntu gutsy packages
# GPG Key: *repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
deb  *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
#deb-src *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
```
u can refer and edit /etc/apt/sources.list by pressing ALT+F2 to get run dialog,inside run 
	
	



```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```
now edit,save and do a "sudo apt-get update" from terminal *when internet is connected*


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 8, 2007)

oh...praka.. i did as u said.. my bad its the same... the title bar wont appear and the terminal whites out 

I'm sad with.. i was able to use CF, when i installed from the CD.. but now i've lost it.. 

Infra is rite, the emerald repos must be in the disk..

i think when digit guys made this dvd... there might be some prob linking those stuff 

PLEASE HELP me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^arre bose download from Net na then,whats the problem in that?


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 8, 2007)

Just tell me 1 thing is everything is checked under Software Sources  means options under Ubuntu SOftware / 3'rd party software / Updates


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 8, 2007)

^ yeah..... 

and today i did a reinstall and tried once again.. CF works fine at 800x600.. but once after switched to 1024x768... i got the same prob... so i switched back to 800x600 it still exists!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 8, 2007)

What GFX card do you haf?


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 10, 2007)

I had the same problem when I installed CF. The way the problem got fixed is really strange. I went to Compiz Fusion settings and was checking out the features. The "Window Decorations" was enabled. I disabled and enabled and TADA! I've got Emerald! So, Giga, in case you already have Emerald installed, try out the method which worked for me. Else, try Window Manager as "Compiz" and select Window Decorator as "GTK Window Decorator"


----------



## Rahim (Dec 10, 2007)

^^Sometimes it happen suddenly the top borders of the windows dissappear. I just do the same as phreak, the only difference is that i created a new profile in CCSM apart from the "Default" profile, and i load Default profile then again reload my profile and the settings takeover and the borders are back, ala emerald takes over the windows decoration.


----------

